# Bags?



## SoapyMom (Mar 9, 2010)

What type of bags do you give to customers to put their purchases in?  I was thinking white paper lunch bags?  I'm only finding the brown bags locally so far, so if I must I'll stick with them.  I also saw some cute clear pastel plastic bags ... just wondering what everyone else does!


----------



## agriffin (Mar 9, 2010)

I just use regular brown paper bags


----------



## ilovedoxies (Mar 9, 2010)

regular brown lunch bags for me


----------



## SoapyMom (Mar 10, 2010)

Thanks everyone!  I picked up some white lunchbags at WalMart!


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 11, 2010)

I would print out stickers with your logo and put them on those bags...


----------



## SoapyMom (Mar 11, 2010)

I'm on it!  I ordered a stamp, it should be here today!  Thanks for the tip!


----------



## dagmar88 (Mar 11, 2010)

cool!


----------



## donniej (Mar 11, 2010)

I like to use the small paper bags they give you at Whole Foods.  Sure they say "Whole Foods" on them but I think they're classier than the plastic "Super Fresh" bags


----------



## Bigmoose (Mar 12, 2010)

I use 3 different bags, all of them paper and all from Sams club.  My main ones are like a white lunch bag.  I also use a brown bag that will work for larger sales.  And my favorite is the brown liquor bottle bags that I put my liquid beer soaps in.

Bruce


----------



## bodybym (Mar 21, 2010)

I use a dark blue cubby style paper bag with handles from ULine.com I print a sticker to put on them and they look nice. I opted for them because I like a bag with a handle on it when I shop - and it makes it easy for customers to carry at a show and I've seen people look at the bags and ask customers where they got it.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 24, 2010)

Like bodybym I buy my bags from U-Line.  Mine are white with a handle.  I was printing stickers of my Business Card to put on the bags....


----------



## carebear (Mar 25, 2010)

I like brown lunch bags cuz they make me think "unbleached" - tho I don't know that's really the case.


----------



## pink-north (Apr 5, 2010)

I order my bags from Uline. They have many different styles, and colours and are available in Canada and the U.S.


----------



## dagmar88 (Apr 5, 2010)

A *bit* offtopic, but since I decided to go with an 'authentic' Dutch theme for my shop I've been browsing through ancient pics from old grocery shops and I just fell in love with these bag racks   
I won't open my shop without one  8)


----------



## pink-north (Apr 5, 2010)

Those are cool pics. 8)


----------



## SoapyMom (Apr 11, 2010)

How cute!  What a fabulous idea for your shop!!!


----------



## Woodi (May 2, 2010)

Cute old timey pics!

I use clear bags, 5 by 7 inches, just big enough for one bar, fold it over and sticker it closed....or put my goat soaps in it and staple a label on.


----------

